# Jet spare parts



## marcros (10 Feb 2015)

Is there anybody besides axminster that I can buy jet spare parts from?

I have a 1014 lathe and have managed to damage (don't ask) the centre point for the live centre. 

It is listed as a spare part, available for $4 in the USA but axi want to sell me the whole centre bearing and head assembly at £12.60 plus p&p. normally I would buy a new live centre instead and bemoan damaging the part but this is one that is hollow for long hole boring so a replacement is not cheap.


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2015)

Got a sketch of dimensions and an image of the part?


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2015)

marcros":3udyod6h said:


> available for $4 in the USA


Why not just order it from the states anyway? It ought to be light and economic to post and so cheap it wouldn't attract any import duty and VAT.


----------



## marcros (11 Feb 2015)

CHJ":292priub said:


> Got a sketch of dimensions and an image of the part?



Not yet- the issue was caused by trying to remove the old one. But I will have when I get it out.


----------



## marcros (11 Feb 2015)

Rhossydd":36dct4w0 said:


> marcros":36dct4w0 said:
> 
> 
> > available for $4 in the USA
> ...



I may well do so


----------



## Teepeg (11 Feb 2015)

I just ordered a spare part fro the USA for a Jet sander, the postage was $13 the part fits easily into the palm of my hand while forming a fist, so really small for the $13, and took 5 weeks to arrive .. You would be better buying straight from Axminster if you want it earlier for a few quid more ..


----------

